# layout blinds



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried this Cabelas layout blind?

With the water as low as it is around here I am thinking a layout blind in the mud might be our only shot.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I have the Cabelas interceptor lay out blind but didnt pay anywhere near what they are asking for that...its a good blind...put it this way I can fit me and Mirk in the blind and he is 80-85 lbs


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Have been hunting with layout blinds for years. Work great, although they do restrict your shooting lateral range.


----------



## ifsteve1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I sat in one at Cabelas and all most bought it. I have two of the original FA Top Guns and as far as I am concerned they are the best. Totally escapes me why all blinds aren't made with waterproof bottoms.

Now to your question directly. There is one thing about the Cabelas blind I really did not like. There is no frame in the foot part so the fabric can just fall down around your feet. Anoying but not that big a deal. BUT if you are in any kind of standing water then the fabric can collapse and the water can go in over the top where its not waterproof. In reading the user reports on Cabelas a number of guys complained about this. One guy said he just made a little frame out of pvc pipe to go down in the foot area. Fine idea but I wasn't paying that much money for a blind just to have to build an add on to make it work the way it should in the first place.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I had a Cabelas blind, I can't remember what the model was but it was good for what I used it for which was mostly training. It probably got more use training than most would hunting and it held up well. My only gripe with it was it was small, but I am 6'4" and 245 so lots of things are small to me. 
If you want a great blind, Beavertail makes the best I have ever use. I am not sure if they are even making them any more since their boats took off so well, but if they do take a look because they last and are the best constructed I have ever seen.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

FA X-Lander all the way! We hunt almost exclusively in the field up here in Nodak and the X-Lander is great because of it's very low profile, comfort for even a guy like me (6'4" 250lbs) and there are very very few physical bars in it to break or bend. It also works great for fields that you have to walk in to because of the comfortable backpack straps, built in gun slide in pouch and places to put decoys under the back rest.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I have almost bought this blind blind a couple times. Like the idea of the waterproof bottom. They had this blind on sale post-season last year for $159. Wish I would have got it. 

I LOVE the Avery Neotubs for sitting in water. Hunted out of one last year in 4-5 inches of water and it was so comfortable and stayed a little extra warm too.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I ended up getting the blind and it will be here today. I will let you know what I think. FWIW this is one of the widest blind on the market, which I wanted so I have the option of putting the dog in the blind with me if there is no cover for his stand within 40 or 50 yards. I will put a PVC frame in the foot area. The 10" water proof bottom and 36" wide is what sold me, I will report back; this thing will see some use this year.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

savage25xtreme said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I ended up getting the blind and it will be here today. I will let you know what I think. FWIW this is one of the widest blind on the market, which I wanted so I have the option of putting the dog in the blind with me if there is no cover for his stand within 40 or 50 yards. I will put a PVC frame in the foot area. The 10" water proof bottom and 36" wide is what sold me, I will report back; this thing will see some use this year.


Horrible idea! Would you like your head near the foot bag of a blind with shots ringing over your head? Getting shell shocked form percussion is never enjoyable.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

36" wide.... so the dog can be in there beside me....

Its still not a great idea to have a dripping wet dog in a layout blind with you, but might be our only choice.


----------



## ifsteve1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Please do not hunt with your dog inside your blind. Not only is it a bad thing for the dog it is unsafe as hell. I know your dog never ever ever breaks. Is 100% calm sitting next to you while you shoot.

Dogs breaking are like auto loaders not cycling. They have done it or are going do it at some point. This is can lead to a very unsafe situation. Get a dog bling and do it right, PLEASE.

I will not hunt with anyone who has a dog inside their ground blind with them, period. And none of the guys I normally hunt with would either. When we have a new guy join us we make it clear before we even go that no dogs in the ground blind. It amazes me that some guys still do it. There are so many good choices for dog blinds that there simply is no reason to ever do this.


----------

